# Help, need to know whats wrong!



## Cas87 (Apr 11, 2012)

Ok so a few days ago I started getting extremely weak and tired, but full of adrenalin and nervousness at the same time.
I am a 25 year old female with a history of anxiety and panic disorder but have had it under control for a long time.
I ended up in the ER twice in 1 day feeling like I was going to die, all my obs were normal, blood sugar, blood pressure, ECG, temp, pulse etc. Except I still don't feel well, very weak.
Finally got the ER to do bloods after much begging, full blood count came back normal except dehydration but that was from being awake and not eating for 2 days due to this episode.
He also tested thyroid, went to the GP for results and all he said was it needs further investigation, so I had bloodwork yesterday am now waiting for results.
Also for the past 6 months have been having PVC's that don't show up on anything as I have had 3 ECG's and a 24 hr holter monitor.

I feel really awful like I want to die this roller coaster is exhausting, Im tired and can barely sleep as I get leg tremors and jumpy feelings, I have the hospital Thyroid results but I don't know what they mean they are:

TSH - 0.78 mlU/L (0.20-3.50)
FREE T4 23 pmol/L (10-22) - this notes high

they also wrote this comment: results are consistent with intermittent or poor compliance with medication in patients taking thyroxine, thyroid hormone resistance.

I have no idea what that means as I have never been diagnosed with thyroid issues or taken medication. I am so scared right now, having PVC"S and feeling like I'm going to die please help!


----------



## Cas87 (Apr 11, 2012)

anyone? know anything?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Cas87 said:


> Ok so a few days ago I started getting extremely weak and tired, but full of adrenalin and nervousness at the same time.
> I am a 25 year old female with a history of anxiety and panic disorder but have had it under control for a long time.
> I ended up in the ER twice in 1 day feeling like I was going to die, all my obs were normal, blood sugar, blood pressure, ECG, temp, pulse etc. Except I still don't feel well, very weak.
> Finally got the ER to do bloods after much begging, full blood count came back normal except dehydration but that was from being awake and not eating for 2 days due to this episode.
> ...


You are very hyper. You need TSI most importantly and the other tests listed as well.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Also, an ultra-sound is extremely important to check for cancer or other abnornalities. In your case, RAIU would be best. (radioactive uptake scan)


----------



## Cas87 (Apr 11, 2012)

Thankyou so much for the response, I am really scared right now and find out the results tomorrow.
My doctor said that is not enough info to say I have a thyroid problem?
Can I die if I don't get help asap? I feel like it although I feel after a week Im getting slightly better. What are the chances of cancer? Im so uneducated on thyroid and anxious for treatment


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

What medications are you taking?

Can you post some lab history with ranges please?


----------



## Cas87 (Apr 11, 2012)

I have never taken any medication as I am undiagnosed, I get my full results tomorrow and the above results were from the ER


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Cas87 said:


> I have never taken any medication as I am undiagnosed, I get my full results tomorrow and the above results were from the ER


Yes; you clearly are hyper. It would be good if they put you on a Beta Blocker for your heart and ran the lab tests I have listed.

You should also have RAIU (radioactive uptake scan) and yes......................

I almost died from a thyroid storm and so have several others here.

Giving you the symptoms list so you know to get help ASAP. Read it and know it.

Thyroid Storm Symptoms
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedhealth/PMH0001437

FREE T3 definitely needs to be run. They only did the FREE T4.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/6792700


----------



## Cas87 (Apr 11, 2012)

Ok so all test results came back in range, full antibody, blood glucose, the works vitamin deficiency I have no idea what to do from here


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Cas87 said:


> Ok so all test results came back in range, full antibody, blood glucose, the works vitamin deficiency I have no idea what to do from here


The best thing to do is get a copy of your labs and post the results with the ranges here.

Normal range is only the mean average of a cohort; does not mean it it right for you not to mention there are some antibodies you should NOT have, range or no range.

Did he do the TSI?


----------



## Cas87 (Apr 11, 2012)

So just waiting for all my ranges so I can post them, 17 days later I still feel awful.
If the doctor says they are normal, where do I go from there?
Do I see a specialist, do I need medication?


----------



## Cas87 (Apr 11, 2012)

Ok so I got my thyroid autoantibodies test these are the results:

Anti TG ab - 0.9 IU/mL (<4.5)
Anti TPO ab 0.0 IU/mL (<5.5)

That was my follow up test, no idea what it means


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Cas87 said:


> Ok so I got my thyroid autoantibodies test these are the results:
> 
> Anti TG ab - 0.9 IU/mL (<4.5)
> Anti TPO ab 0.0 IU/mL (<5.5)
> ...


Oh, Lord..................it only means that no TPO was detectable at this time and only a very little TG ab was detectable.

You must get the TSI and insist on RAIU or at the very least an ultra sound.

Did doc not do FREE T3?

Can you find a better doctor?


----------



## Cas87 (Apr 11, 2012)

He said that T3 was not required and that they don't generally do that test.
He also tested for a bunch of other autoimmune diseases which came back normal.
They are alleging I am having a bad case of anxiety!
So no antibodies is a good thing?
Thankyou so much for the replies


----------

